# 20th Annual El Torreon Tribal Gathering & Swap Meet



## mazdaflyer (Jun 23, 2019)

Saturday - August 24, 2019
This is a great event for collectors and builders looking for projects, parts and networking. Always a wide variety of bikes and parts. 
I’m not the organizer, just a usual attendee/vendor. Should be worth adding to your calendar. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2019)

One of the best bike show flyers I've seen! I posted this to my website splash page as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 20, 2019)

Just a few days away...always a great swap meet, never know what will show up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Make sure we get pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 23, 2019)

Come and spend the day. Fun times! Ed, what ya bringing?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 23, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> Come and spend the day. Fun times! Ed, what ya bringing?





 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Any pics of this event?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 26, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Any pics of this event?



Lots of bikes and parts there. I took a few photos. Great weather may have had potential buyers doing other things. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

